# Tarpon cages



## PalmsUp (Feb 23, 2020)

Looking to add one to my skiff for flats fishing Texas Gulf coast for redfish/trout 
Ive had small platforms with burn bars but wondering how functional they are. 
any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

They’re functional when it’s rough. Other than that, they can get in the way IMO. If your looking support more so than rough water comfort, look into a half cage of lean bar.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've fished them before and thought they were very nice. It was a secure feeling to be "encased" up there and it afforded excellent visibility for sight casting. It was particularly nice when fishing ocean side tarpon when the seas were up a bit. The cage I fished from had a nice area for the fly line to drop into so I didn't foul the line nearly as often. 2 things I did not care for, 1) It breaks up the super clean lines of a flats skiff 2) It restricts the captains visibility somewhat when running. I have since fished more of a standard platform which has a railing across the front which tapers off down the sides of the platform. You kind of lean into the "pocket"there and strip your fly line into a basket. I like this option just as well as the full tarpon cage, but I think its really a personal preference kind of thing.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

What skiff you running? I've got a lean bar on my Vantage front platform and it has been plenty but the Vantage is pretty stable for a skiff and the platform is oversize. There is enough room to put the stripping bucket right next to me on the platform.


----------



## PalmsUp (Feb 23, 2020)

Thanks for the input 
Bought a locally made skiff that’s a knock off of original J craft that is popular around Rockport. I like the security aspect Frank and this skiff has no clean lines. Kinda ugly


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

The only time I might want a cage in Texas is beachfront fishing, for bays and marshes a casting platform or casting platform with simple lean bar is enough, unless you spend lots of time fishing with older folks that can’t stand for long periods of time or with balance issues.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I 


texasag07 said:


> The only time I might want a cage in Texas is beachfront fishing, for bays and marshes a casting platform or casting platform with simple lean bar is enough, unless you spend lots of time fishing with older folks that can’t stand for long periods of time or with balance issues.


Agreed.

I think the best scenario is a slightly larger casting platform set further back, so your not right at the point of the boat (getting more bounce), with a rear lean bar. The rear lean bar can be removed on days when it's not needed. Then your fly caster uses a stripping basket on their side hip that moves and turns as you turn. Honestly, those tall narrow fly casting buckets (not gonna name brands) are a PITA to use, hard to get your fly line in and always get's in the way.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

It might seem counter-intuitive, but I find leaning into a leaning bar easier and more secure than leaning back into the bar. I'm also less likely to ram my fist into the bar when I strip strike when fly fishing.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Frank Ucci said:


> It might seem counter-intuitive, but I find leaning into a leaning bar easier and more secure than leaning back into the bar. I'm also less likely to ram my fist into the bar when I strip strike when fly fishing.


Same, my lean bar is reversible for fishing the beach, also makes it easier to get off the back of the platform (I fish solo a lot). You can also bungee or zip tie a laundry basket or plastic tub to the front to strip into. Clean setup.


----------

